# ERM für CD-Verwaltung



## Alekz (24. November 2003)

Ich muss für die schule eine datenbank erstellen in der alle cd-roms der schule eingetragen werden. zb ms office, windows, visual c++ usw.
ich weiss nicht welche entitätstypen ich für die erm brauche. ich glaube es soll für betriebssysteme, office, programmierung usw jeweils eine eigene tabelle geben. und welche atributte brauche ich für diese tabellen, also ich meine was muss eine datenbank über eine bestimmte software-cd wissen.

brauche dringend hilfe


----------



## Slizzzer (25. November 2003)

Hi!

Mit welcher Datenbank soll es denn erstellt werden?

Ich würde folgende Tabellen vorschlagen:

- Software
- Kategorien
- Lizenzen

Software:
Software-ID# -> Autowert/Primärschlüssel
Kategorie -> Wert über Kombinationsfeld aus Tabelle Kategorie
Hersteller
Programm
Version
Servicerelease
EAN-Nummer
Link -> Link zur Updateseite des Herstellers

Kategorie:
Softwarekategorie (Tabelle füllt Kombinationsfeld)

Lizenzen:
Software-ID# -> Fremdschlüssel
LizenzID# -> Autowert/Primärschlüssel
Lizenznummer
Lizenzart (z.B. OEM)
vergeben -> Ja/Nein
vergebenan -> (z.B. PC-Nr. XX)

Mal so als Schnellschuss! 

Vielleicht hilft es ja schon weiter?!


----------



## Alekz (25. November 2003)

Soll eine Access-Datenbank werden. Aber das alles praktisch umzusetzen wird kein problem sein.

Und vielen dank, du hast mir weiter geholfen.


----------

